# Purple panda labs?



## Woodchuck

Thinking about ordering a small shipment to see how the quality of this gear is, anyone got experience with purple panda labs?


----------



## Franklin Yeti

I believe you will hear a lot of responses similar to "DONT BUY GEAR ONLINE!!!"


----------



## Bro Bundy

Sounds like a place to get some general tso chicken and some crab Rangoon


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

Never talked to anyone who ordered from purple panda labs but I read a few posts debating the quality of raw powder, it mostly said they had good purity for their last 5ish orders and then quality control got bad for a few batches. it was around a 6 month old post. I checked their site and honestly it really looked scammy. nobody takes and form of traceable funds when shipping illegal substances even in another country. Hope that helps


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

I should say that it's very rare for a site that comes up on a google search to take credit cards ect. Any large international supplier that would take wire transfers and maybe CC are only on deep web and you usually have to have a business relationship before they would take a CC . Although China doesn't give a FuKK about US laws so maybe they can get away with it.


----------



## PurplePandaLabs

I can assure you that we are not a scam site. We have tons of good reviews on reddits steroid source talk(our home forum). Each and every compound we sell has the latest hplc testing report posted with the product on our website. We accept bitcoin, western union, money gram all of which can be used anonymously. Typical shipping times are 7-10 days. We also have a 100% money back guarantee if you're not satisfied with a product


----------



## PurplePandaLabs

Well I don't pay to be on that forum. Users had to get bloodwork in order for me to become verified there. I also have bloodwork on Meso, which I also didn't pay to be a member on.


----------



## sssxc

PurplePandaLabs said:


> I can assure you that we are not a scam site. We have tons of good reviews on reddits steroid source talk(our home forum). Each and every compound we sell has the latest hplc testing report posted with the product on our website. We accept bitcoin, western union, money gram all of which can be used anonymously. Typical shipping times are 7-10 days. We also have a 100% money back guarantee if you're not satisfied with a product


100% money back guarantee?

I messaged you and regarding the shit quality hgh from the black tops and purple tops.

I have been using 10iu for the past couple of days without any sides whatsoever.

Let me know when you will refund me $1,070US for the order of 3 x purple tops and 2 x black tops.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

sssxc said:


> 100% money back guarantee?
> 
> I messaged you and regarding the shit quality hgh from the black tops and purple tops.
> 
> I have been using 10iu for the past couple of days without any sides whatsoever.
> 
> Let me know when you will refund me $1,070US for the order of 3 x purple tops and 2 x black tops.



This lab is not active on this forum. You will need to reach out to him elsewhere with your concerns unfortunately but coming straight from his mouth.... he will not refund HGH orders without proof of bad HGH. Which I assume to mean you will need analytical testing done on it.


----------



## Ibuzzed

Aha.. bad reaction to your Test E purple panda..  wrote you an email with no response and I somehow doubt I’ll be getting anything back.  Waiting for blood work to certify the results on your product. Funny to see that your banned here.  Trial and error everywhere but this was an expensive experience and mistake.  Pharmaceutical Test E, no pip.  Purple panda, can barely walk and still pains after more than a week.


----------



## gymrat827

Do not wire/pay cash to this D bag, he may sell 50% of you under dosed shit, but just prolly rips off the other 50%.


----------



## Ibuzzed

*First ever attempt ordering online, purple panda*

Well, got to set it straight.  I did 2 1.5 cc shorts 1 week apart, Test E that I ordered from PP.    I had private blood work done and my resulted were off the chart maxing out at 2000 lc/ms total testosterone, estradiol  71.3 and fsh serum 17.3.
Super happy to have found a good source and with smaller injections no Pip. 
Left a bad comment before I had the blood work done, now what is there to complain about?   Pp is legit, and very potent. I was super scared reading the horror/scam stories.. after blood work results I’m very happy.


----------



## Oblivious

Ibuzzed said:


> Well, got to set it straight.  I did 2 1.5 cc shorts 1 week apart, Test E that I ordered from PP.    I had private blood work done and my resulted were off the chart maxing out at 2000 lc/ms total testosterone, estradiol  71.3 and fsh serum 17.3.
> Super happy to have found a good source and with smaller injections no Pip.
> Left a bad comment before I had the blood work done, now what is there to complain about?   Pp is legit, and very potent. I was super scared reading the horror/scam stories.. after blood work results I’m very happy.



Ugh lol really gotta stop paying these ****ing shills


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ibuzzed said:


> Aha.. bad reaction to your Test E purple panda..  wrote you an email with no response and I somehow doubt I’ll be getting anything back.  Waiting for blood work to certify the results on your product. Funny to see that your banned here.  Trial and error everywhere but this was an expensive experience and mistake.  Pharmaceutical Test E, no pip.  Purple panda, can barely walk and still pains after more than a week.





Ibuzzed said:


> Well, got to set it straight.  I did 2 1.5 cc shorts 1 week apart, Test E that I ordered from PP.    I had private blood work done and my resulted were off the chart maxing out at 2000 lc/ms total testosterone, estradiol  71.3 and fsh serum 17.3.
> Super happy to have found a good source and with smaller injections no Pip.
> Left a bad comment before I had the blood work done, now what is there to complain about?   Pp is legit, and very potent. I was super scared reading the horror/scam stories.. after blood work results I’m very happy.



You are so full of shit it's not even funny.


----------



## RISE

Purple panda?  Sounds like a place where gay dudes go to get their assholes licked.


----------



## Ibuzzed

*Come to the forums for possible real reviews*



PillarofBalance said:


> You are so full of shit it's not even funny.



Damn, just writing of experience. I was pissed because of the extreme Pip and thought my order was junk. Guess extreme pip happens if your using too much of strong stuff.  Blood results don’t lie,  the stuff I got gave results. What else can I say but the truth.  Seems some don’t want the truth but take it as you will.  Laugh all u want, post something with meaning that others can get something from.  If it’s a bunk forum with fake reviews, can’t say I would spend much time here trying to gain information.


----------



## Spongy

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn, just writing of experience. I was pissed because of the extreme Pip and thought my order was junk. Guess extreme pip happens if your using too much of strong stuff.  Blood results don’t lie,  the stuff I got gave results. What else can I say but the truth.  Seems some don’t want the truth but take it as you will.  Laugh all u want, post something with meaning that others can get something from.  If it’s a bunk forum with fake reviews, can’t say I would spend much time here trying to gain information.



If it's got extreme pip then it's brewed like shit.  Doesn't mean its bunk, just shitty product.


----------



## Ibuzzed

Well for the record from my experience, Pp’s Test E isn’t bunk.  At least we got that covered.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn, just writing of experience. I was pissed because of the extreme Pip and thought my order was junk. Guess extreme pip happens if your using too much of strong stuff.  Blood results don’t lie,  the stuff I got gave results. What else can I say but the truth.  Seems some don’t want the truth but take it as you will.  Laugh all u want, post something with meaning that others can get something from.  If it’s a bunk forum with fake reviews, can’t say I would spend much time here trying to gain information.



Guy you have 5 posts nobody knows you and nobody gives a **** about your opinion. We don't see the blood work and if we did we wouldn't trust that you actually did it.

Bunk reviews? What the hell does that even mean. You're a fool. We don't accept money from labs to delete reviews like other boards and we call out shills.

I mean seriously look at your posts. One says crippling pip then suddenly it's fine? 

You are full of shit. Piss off.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ibuzzed said:


> Well for the record from my experience, Pp’s Test E isn’t bunk.  At least we got that covered.



No we don't got that covered.


----------



## Flyingdragon

So only gay guys get their asses licked? :32 (19):



RISE said:


> Purple panda?  Sounds like a place where gay dudes go to get their assholes licked.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn, just writing of experience. I was pissed because of the extreme Pip and thought my order was junk. Guess extreme pip happens if your using too much of strong stuff.  Blood results don’t lie,  the stuff I got gave results. What else can I say but the truth.  Seems some don’t want the truth but take it as you will.  Laugh all u want, post something with meaning that others can get something from.  If it’s a bunk forum with fake reviews, can’t say I would spend much time here trying to gain information.


Answer  just one question? Who gives a fuk about your review?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Flyingdragon said:


> So only gay guys get their asses licked? :32 (19):



God I hope not. I like eating straight guys asses too.


----------



## automatondan

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn, just writing of experience. I was pissed because of the extreme Pip and thought my order was junk. Guess extreme pip happens if your using too much of strong stuff.  Blood results don’t lie,  the stuff I got gave results. What else can I say but the truth.  Seems some don’t want the truth but take it as you will.  Laugh all u want, post something with meaning that others can get something from.  If it’s a bunk forum with fake reviews, can’t say I would spend much time here trying to gain information.



I think its funny this shill thinks we have a section of reviews of all our sponsers/sources... Haha clearly he hasnt even looked around on our forum. 

There isnt a section like that you twit. We arent a source board. This board is about training, diet, and spreading the knowledge of how AAS work so people dont hurt themselves. Everyone who is active on this board is here because we hate boards that solicit bs and line their own pockets scamming their own people. 

Pp labs is 100% a known scammer. They are not welcome here. They wanted to be a part of our board and we understandably told them to fukk off. Just like im telling you to fukk off too. Shill.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Pm me bro I'll hook you up 

Got that vitamin D for days


----------



## Chillinlow

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn, just writing of experience. I was pissed because of the extreme Pip and thought my order was junk. Guess extreme pip happens if your using too much of strong stuff.  Blood results don’t lie,  the stuff I got gave results. What else can I say but the truth.  Seems some don’t want the truth but take it as you will.  Laugh all u want, post something with meaning that others can get something from.  If it’s a bunk forum with fake reviews, can’t say I would spend much time here trying to gain information.



extreme pip does not mean its
good that’s the most ignorant statement ever and I hope know one actually things that .


----------



## RISE

Flyingdragon said:


> So only gay guys get their asses licked? :32 (19):



If there's a dude on the backend of your human centipede then yes.  Sorry to break the news to you FD.


----------



## Jin

RISE said:


> If there's a dude on the backend of your human centipede then yes.  Sorry to break the news to you FD.



You are totally the type of dude that would watch that movie.


----------



## RISE

Jin said:


> You are totally the type of dude that would watch that movie.



Hahaha.  Dude that movie was so bad it was hilarious.


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym

Jaydub said:


> Phony bologna labs for me..



Hey its Dimebag Darrel !
( Sorry I got off topic... )


----------

